# Spring DVD / Video Sale - www.PaddleFlix.com!



## FluidNotion (Aug 17, 2008)

Ready to get fired up for spring boating? Check out some of the new releases or some instructional videos at http://www.PaddleFlix.com/

Save up to 20% on DVDs and videos! Receive 10% off everything in our store, plus save another 10% when you order 2 or more videos or DVDs.

We carry instructional videos by the likes of Eric Jackson and Ken Whiting. We carry the latest paddle p--n, check out this year's new releases like Emprie, 60 Degrees North and The Risen Sun. Or catch last years big videos like the Hotel Charley series or Here and Now.

http://www.PaddleFlix.com/


----------

